# Planning to move to Australia from India - Confused with a lot a questions, pls help



## thebrucewayne (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey,
My name is bruce. I am planning to move to australia and am excited about it, but i have a million questions and also the anxiety & tension of leaving my current life behind and starting a new one in a place where i am a complete stranger.  

I read through this forum and was pleased to see everyone helping out each other with what they know. Hope you can answer my questions and put my mind at ease.

Question 1 - 
I studied B.E Computer Science and Engineering and completed the 4 year course, However i did not graduate (have arrears). Then i worked for a year as IT Support Engineer and also handled some Web based IT projects on my own. I am very good with computers and troubleshooting them (Windows, Networks, Internet security etc). I also plan to get an MCSE Certification immediately (Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer). I checked online job portals and found many available jobs in the Helpdesk/IT Support Section. I looked through the job requirements and am sure i can handle it very well. Now the big question is, do australian companies make a big deal about me not graduating or will they be ok with it and still offer the job considering my experience, knowledge and certification ?

Question 2 -
I have an uncle there who was just granted citizenship. He is willing to sponsor me. So i have decided to apply for the Skilled Migrant (Sponsored) visa. Is my current profile satisfactory for this ? I took the mock online assesment to see if i qualified - I got 115 points

Question 3 -
I have a girlfriend in india who also wants to come to Aus. However we are not married or engaged and so we can't apply together. But she really wants to come with me ASAP to Aus. She is a fully qualified IT Professional (Graduated and working for the past 1 year). She doesn't have anyone to sponsor her, So she got only 90 points in the mock assesment and failed to qualify for Skilled Migrant visa. Whats will be the best option for her ? How about the Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476)

Question 4 -
Which is the best place to be for IT professionals with our profile. Sydney, brisbane, melbourne or perth ? Family safety and good living conditions are my primary concern. Was really disturbed by some of the crime reports i read about from sydney (racial crimes, hate crimes, gang wars and the general crime rate). So some secular place where being an indian is not going to get us hurt 

Now that you know so much about me, Do you think i choose the correct visa (Skilled Migrant Sponsored) ? How long does it usually take to process this visa ? Is it easier to get a work permit visa, work there and then apply for permanent residence ?
Also how long does it take for the Skilled – Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476) ?

Thank you for reading through this, hope you can help me with these questions.

Regards
Bruce


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Bruce, 

Welcome to the forum. 

When you say THE Bruce Wayne does that mean you wear a cape and have a cool car? 

Question 1: I've not been in the IT industry here so I'm not sure.

Question 2: I'm not sure what the pass make is for that visa. The links will be in "PLEASE READ...." or "Thinking of emigrating" sticky posts.

Question 3: Was that the skilled independent visa points test that she failed?

Question 4: Probably Melbourne or Sydney but if you check out the job links in the "PLEASE READ...." post that will give you a better idea. 

I would contact some agents since they will be able to give you the best advice for you and your girlfriend. The agents we have on the forum are pc, Alan Collett, SOMV and Liana Allen.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## thebrucewayne (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Kaz,
Thank you for replying. I have decided to hang the cape and sell the car so that i can move to australia  lol

Regarding Question 3 - Yes, she failed the skilled independent visa points test.

Question 4 - How about Brisbane ? I heard something about queensland gearing up to be the IT Hub of Australia and that Brisbane was being groomed for that. Any truth in that ?

I will contact the agents get the issues clarified, thanks again


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

thebrucewayne said:


> Hey Kaz,
> Thank you for replying. I have decided to hang the cape and sell the car so that i can move to australia  lol
> 
> Regarding Question 3 - Yes, she failed the skilled independent visa points test.
> ...


Question 4:
If you check the job links in the posts that will give you a better idea of where the IT jobs are - it probably depends on what part of IT you are in, and Sydney and Melbourne are still the biggest areas for IT. That doesn't mean that there aren't IT jobs elsewhere though.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## bhupenparikh (Feb 6, 2009)

*the bruce the wyane*



thebrucewayne said:


> Hey Kaz,
> Thank you for replying. I have decided to hang the cape and sell the car so that i can move to australia  lol
> 
> Regarding Question 3 - Yes, she failed the skilled independent visa points test.
> ...


The bruce wayne,
listen man ,its very tought to get visa now a day s for applicant, that to for there dependent, and you are asking to bring along your Gf , how crazy you are !!
what you can do get married to you Gf and bring her along with you as adependent that will be the nly option for you.

second thing Melbourne is a best place to live and also lot of oppertunity for you there.

Brisbane is very hot mind it.


----------

